# thermostat hook up for outdoor furnace(white rogers)



## tocold4u2 (Nov 5, 2006)

i just put in a outdoor furnace i ran the pex just finished the heat exchanger:rockn: now i`m stuck,,,,i need help on hooking up this thermostat , it`s a white rodgers 1f82-261 (2-stage heat 1 stage cool)
i want this hooked up so the updraft furnace blower will kick on to blow the heat from the heat exchanger (water to air ) i have propane as a back up heat and a central ac . i also have a dpdt relay from honeywell r8222 d 1014
can someone give me step by step instructions os make me a wiring digram
the outdoor furnace is already pre wired with a pump & blower and a aqustat
could someone tell me where to put the dpdt relay ?? 
thanks for any help you may give
alan


----------



## hockeypuck (Nov 5, 2006)

My first question would be how many wires is in you thermostat wire. With central AC/heating combined I think you have a minimum of a 4 wire thermostat. If I were you, I would shut the propane off to my furnace (it is an indescribable joy until you have done it yourself). Most wood boilers are circulating hot water at all times. It is not recommended to turn the boiler circulators on and then off. You should leave the circulator going at all times, therefore I would take the fan wire, which is the green one, and put it to the Rh contact on your thermostat. When your thermostat calls for heat, the fan will come on. The reason you may have to do this is most hot air furnaces have a thermocouple in the firebox which will only turn the fan on after it has reached a certain temperature and I do not know if this thermocouple will close from the heat in your water coil. The only bad point of rewiring your thermostat is if you want to run your propane heat you have to turn the gas on and then remove the green wire from the Rh terminal. 

Puck


----------



## laynes69 (Nov 5, 2006)

My buddy ran 2 thermostats, One for the forced air (Natural Gas) and the Central Air, the other for the outdoor wood burner. He just keeps the Gas furnace set for a lower temp. I have an indoor wood furnace which my forced draft runs on a relay and a thermostat. My LP furnace has it own Thermostat also. I use the Blower on the LP Furnace only when I'm heating with wood. I took the limit and ran 2 wires to r and g on the circuit board of the furnace. If they both try to kick on at the same time, the blower shuts off for a sec, the furnace cycles and the blowers kick back on. With a outdoor wood burner I couldnt see you needing the Main furnace at all, But I would make sure it comes on just in case of a backup.


----------



## tocold4u2 (Nov 5, 2006)

*thermostat 2 stage heat 1 stage cool help*

this thermostat is suppose to run the the furnace blower to circulate the air from the heat exchanger , without kicking on the furnace and use theback up heat ( propane ) the dpdt relay is suppose to keep both heat sources from 
conflicting with each other i believe.
any help out there 
thanks


----------



## Butch(OH) (Nov 5, 2006)

tocold4u2 said:


> this thermostat is suppose to run the the furnace blower to circulate the air from the heat exchanger , without kicking on the furnace and use theback up heat ( propane ) the dpdt relay is suppose to keep both heat sources from
> conflicting with each other i believe.
> any help out there
> thanks



Yes that is how most of them work. If a person trys to conect the "R" with the "G" you possibly will create feedbacks that cause the A/C unit to run when you dont want it, thus the need for the isolation relays. If the thermosat for your original heating system has a "Fan On " feature you dont need them. All I did was wire another thermosat in series in the fan on circuit and mine works perfectly. Switch to Fan On and the second thermostat controls the fan for the OWB. The other thermostat is set a few degrees lower for back up. The only problem is if you let the fire go out the fan runs continuously because of the OWB thermo calling for heat. The gas burner cycles with is thermosat independant of the fan being on all the time. Not the ideal set up if your fire goes out often but I dont intend for that to happen, LOL.


----------



## ghitch75 (Nov 7, 2006)

put the green wire from the furnace(gas)and the green wire from the T-SAT to normally closed on the dpdt relay and run a jumper wire to red on the furnace/t-stat wire on the normally open on dpdt relay then hook the red wire on the gas furance to the boiler t-statthen hook the white wire from the boiler t-stat to one of the 24v coil spades and the other side to blue wire(or C) on gas furance...this whille cut off the A/C when running just the boiler and then you can set your gas furnace 10 degrees lower than the boiler so if your fire goes out your gas heat will kick in


----------



## tocold4u2 (Nov 7, 2006)

*thermostat 2 stage heat 1 stage cool help*

thanks there ghitch can anyone tell me where the dpdt relay actuall get`s located  
thanks for any help 
i hope i get this thing up a going within the next week


----------



## ghitch75 (Nov 8, 2006)

in your gas furance...mount it as close as you can to the t-stat wires


----------



## tocold4u2 (Nov 8, 2006)

*thermostat 2 stage heat 1 stage cool help*

could i mount a aqustat in the box where the heat exchanger is and wire the thermostat to that. ??
thanks
alan


----------



## ghitch75 (Nov 13, 2006)

is this a forced air furnace or a gas boiler your hooking your wood boiler to?...i guess i don't understand what your doing with the aqustat?


----------



## MS-310 (Nov 13, 2006)

Im really confussed? 
Whats with the aquastat?


----------



## tocold4u2 (Nov 13, 2006)

i have a gas furnace that runs on propane,,,i just got the outdoor wood burner. i was told that i needed to get a aqustat and mount it so that the probe is above the heatexchanger, from that you run the wires to your furnace and to your relay. this way with your 2 stage heat you have your back up heat set 5-10 below normal.
is this sounding right or not ?????? maybe i don`t need the aqustat?


----------



## MS-310 (Nov 14, 2006)

If you wanted to not have the fan run untill the coil is hot enough you can put an aquastat in a tee then to the coil. I have some good pics but I dont know if you will see them well. Or you can just run the thermostat like ghitch said and save the extra money on an aquastat. I havent ran an aquastat like that sencie last year this time, its kinda nice to have but not really needed. It just dosent let the fan kick on untill the coil is hot enough. If you have an downdraft newer gas furnce you mite have to run a 3way zone valve and an aquastat.


----------



## tocold4u2 (Nov 14, 2006)

*thermostat 2 stage heat 1 stage cool help*

i already bought the aqustat , relay , and the 2 stage heat 1 stage cool thermostat. here is what i was told today from the man that built mine.... (i take it you have a forced air system. The best way is to get a 2 stage heat stat and wire it the same, but the furnace wire goes to the second stage and the "fan on" wire goes to stage one or you can use a nondigital stat and wire it into the existing stat by taking the wire for "fan on" and running it through the second stat. Nothing else is needed but the stat control as the water passes through the coil on a continuing basis because the circulating pump runs nonstop and the stat turns the blower on when heat is needed. If the white rogers is to be added to your existing it needs to be a nondigital and nonprogramable, if using it alone it needs to be a 2 stage.....
NOW ANYONE KNOW how i tie the aqustat into the thermostat ?? and if so do i need to add that relay in also or not ???
help anyone,,,,MS310 could you send some pictures or something?? 
thanks
alan:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Butch(OH) (Nov 14, 2006)

Somebody is thoroughly confused here, me or you? :bang: 

Assuming your system works like mine and every other OWB I know about here is the basic system principles. The aqua-stat is in mounted in the boiler and keeps the system temp between X and X temp. Mine is set to come on at 160 and off at 170. On and off being forced draft air to feed the fire. Now the boiler not even be hooked up to anything else and it will sit out there and burn a bit of wood to keep the circulating water temps between 160 and 170, Got it? Now, the pumps or pumps run all of the time circulating the heated water to the various points including the heat exchanger in your furnace ductwork. So even when your thermostat isn't calling for heat the exchanger is warm. This is why all of us are confused about aqua-stat #2 we have not a clue? If you take back your dual heat XXX thermostat and simply purchase a another thermostat suitable for a gas furnace you will wire it in so that it turns the fan on when the room calls for heat. As stated this is easiest done if your original thermostat has a fan On feature. Your back up is the original thermostat and furnace that has been left unmessed with and you simply set that thermostat a few degrees under the the used for the OWB heat. If your system is operates differently than I have just described you need to tell us exactly how it is supposed to function and maybe we can help you through your control problems.


----------



## tocold4u2 (Nov 15, 2006)

*thermostat*

so what butch is trying to say is hook up another thermostat ( have 2 thermostats) or use my old thermostat and just rewire my fan for the stage 1 heat ( owb) and the rest of the thermostat would stay the same or the furnace wire would be (stage 2) gas propane heat )??? i think that the aqustat is something that is kinda optional , if it was to be mounted in the heat exchanger box. also yes my system works like you mentioned there butch,:bang: well i`m kinda getting closer to get this thing up and running  today i will finish hooking up the fittings and the lines 
thanks for all the help.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Nov 15, 2006)

Ya! Ya! your getting closer, LOL 
I used two thermostats because it was easier to understand than hooking up a dual heat stage one or two bla bla bla. Someone with more control knowledge might help you if you want it all on one thermostat and it will have to be the correct model for doing that. Mine is just your basic $20 digital for a gas furnace. The boiler is set at 74 and the gas is set at 70 or something. If the wiring and control is totaly escaping you you might want to invest in a furnace man for a few hours but you need to be able to tell him exactly what you want done which is simply switch the fan on (high speed) and off with a thermostat for the boiler heat and the gas furance and control gets left alone. Now I dont want to add to your confusion at this point but the one and only potential problem with this type of control is that if you let the fire go out on the boiler the fan is going to run continuously as the thermostat is going to be calling for heat that cant be delivered, Got it? The gas furnace will still cycle its burner to maintain the heat setting of that thermostat but the boiler 'stat is going to keep the fan running all the time. This would be the only reason I can think of to have the second aqua-stat mounted somewhere to sence heat in the exchanger. No heat in the water, the fan cant run. For all the added complication I just plan to keep the fire going. If it goes out then I can shut the fan on switch to off (or simply turn the boiler thermostat down) and the fan quits running except when called for by the gas furnace.


----------



## tocold4u2 (Nov 18, 2006)

*thermostat*

 hey everyone ,,,,i will be trying to hook this THERMOSTAT ,,, up like ghitch 75 explained ,,
if i haPPEN TO NEED HELP COULD I CALL ON ANYONE IF I NEED HELP ?? IF SO COULD YA ALL LEAVE #`S 
THANKS
ALAN
P.S WHILE I`M WAITHING ON MY crimp rings to arrive , you think i can use regular clamps to make sure everything is going smooth?? how much pressure is behind a closed outdoor furnace???
thanks
alan


----------



## tocold4u2 (Nov 19, 2006)

*thermostat 2 stage heat 1 stage cool help*

i got everything hooked up , and i just couldn`t wait , i wanted to see if i had any leaks and all,,i ended up lighting a small fire and let the unit run for awhile ,,i put 2 or 3 logs in it and turned my furnace off and now and then kick on my blower to blow the heat through the ducts ,,,,,it`s working great , i will be installing a thermostat tomorrow,,,as of now the house is 70
i can`t wait to get thing into full gear  
thanks
everyone


----------



## tocold4u2 (Nov 26, 2006)

*thermostat hook up*

ok still not getting anything ,,,,,here`s how it got hooked up
red wire from thermostat 2 red wire from furnace, then a jumper wire from the red at the furnace 2 the relay -#4 open . the w wire from the thermostat 2 the red on the aqustat. 
the y from the thermostat to the relay - open #1 
the g wire from the thermostat 2 the g at the furnace, then ran a jumper wire from the g at the furnace to the relay - closed #6
the w at the furnace (black) went to the aqustat b (black)
the c at the furnace went to c at the a/c , then ran a jumper wire from the c at the furnace 2 the relay - closed coil 
the y at the a/c unit went to the relay - #2
the w at the aqustat (yellow) went to the relay - open coil
i had the temp set on the aqustat at 120, it is now switched to 80 and the differential wheel is set at 10 , but i still get nothing when the fan is switched to auto, do i have to switch the fan into manual and run it constant ????
any help here 
thanks
alan,,,does the wiring sound like it`s hooked up ok ??
thamnks


----------



## MS-310 (Nov 26, 2006)

I would take the aquastat out and fun a 2nd red wire to the new thermostat and run a green wire to the thermostat... just take 2 wires jump the red on the old one to the red one on the new one and take the green wire 9on the old one) and put a jumper wire to the white on the new thermostate... This is how I have done it for years.. make sure you shut the power of to the air cond. I will be on tommorow so if you still dont get it i will give you my cell number. we will get it working.
Jack


----------



## tocold4u2 (Nov 28, 2006)

*thermostat*

hey ms 310 , wouldn`t that mean that you would have 1 thermostat controlling the furnace and another thermostat controlling the outdoor wood burner ?? i`m trying to use only 1 thermostat to controll both heating sources. that way i don`t have to hang anoyher thermostat and all!!
the relay is suppose to only let 1 heat source come on at a time , and not have the a/c trip on . the aqustat is suppose to open up at a certian temp (120 ) and the fan kicks on blows the heat till the temp drops 10 degrees (that`s what the differental wheel is set at)then the aqustat closes until it builds up heat again,,,,,,and then it cycles again
for some reason it`s not working though???
maybe i will have to just run another thermostat


----------

